# Venison Ears



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

So I want my girl to love her crate and her travel carrier. So I put special treats in them that she only gets in the crate or carrier, with or without the door closed. 

I've read pig ears are bad, bad, bad. But the girls at the local small pet food store said that venison ears are much better. 

Query: Can puppies safely chew on venison ears? If not, is there some other delicious chewy that makes little puppies go mad with the need to chew?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't heard of venison ears. Sheldon gets his bully stick and a couple of toys with kibble that he has to work to get out. He now excitedly heads for his ex-pen when he sees the Kong come out of the freezer. 

Just curious - why would pig ears be worse than any other ears? I haven't heard of any issues with them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DebW said:


> I haven't heard of venison ears. Sheldon gets his bully stick and a couple of toys with kibble that he has to work to get out. He now excitedly heads for his ex-pen when he sees the Kong come out of the freezer.
> 
> Just curious - why would pig ears be worse than any other ears? I haven't heard of any issues with them.


They're just very fatty, and BIG for a little dog. The dogs reLly like them, and tend to plow though them quickly. That's a lot of fat to add to their diet.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker gets a moose antler slice (like a round wafer, ring of antler bone and all marrow in the center) and loves to chew it while riding. It keeps him occupied and I think between this and the jelly bean trick is why we have had no car sickness. He actually rode with me on the zero turn mower yesterday for over an hour while I mowed the yard. Attached to me in his safety harness I created of course. He LOVED it!!!:grin2:


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I read the pigs ears are super fatty. You can see the grease on the muzzle. Also, they cure it with massive amounts of salt, in some cases. When I picked them up at the store, both ladies at Weber Pet Supermarket told me to choose the venison ears instead. So I got one. 

But I think I've found her kryptonite. Freeze-dried liver. As soon as she hears me open the snack bag or she can smell it, she is glued to my side like she's velcro. So I think I will get a little baby kong and mix up some freeze-dried bison liver with some soft vitamin infused food as her chew treat inside her kennel and carrier. 

Oh, please tell me ALL your secrets fro keeping puppy from car-sickness, MJ and everyone else! I want my girl to go everywhere with me and she is not doing so well. I first tried a travel carrier- smaller, more cozy, and she got sick, even when I faced it forward. I've tried her sleep crate. Still gets sick. So I bought a car dog booster seat. Still no joy. I think it's the motion because she WANTS to look outside, she just sick when she does.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

articshark said:


> I read the pigs ears are super fatty. You can see the grease on the muzzle. Also, they cure it with massive amounts of salt, in some cases. When I picked them up at the store, both ladies at Weber Pet Supermarket told me to choose the venison ears instead. So I got one.
> 
> But I think I've found her kryptonite. Freeze-dried liver. As soon as she hears me open the snack bag or she can smell it, she is glued to my side like she's velcro. So I think I will get a little baby kong and mix up some freeze-dried bison liver with some soft vitamin infused food as her chew treat inside her kennel and carrier.
> 
> Oh, please tell me ALL your secrets fro keeping puppy from car-sickness, MJ and everyone else! I want my girl to go everywhere with me and she is not doing so well. I first tried a travel carrier- smaller, more cozy, and she got sick, even when I faced it forward. I've tried her sleep crate. Still gets sick. So I bought a car dog booster seat. Still no joy. I think it's the motion because she WANTS to look outside, she just sick when she does.


Our trainer suggested giving him a jelly bean. We actually did not let him eat the entire thing but just held it and let him lick it. He is strapped in the front seat in his crate or carrier when I go and I can just keep it in my right hand and let him lick as I drive. If the wife goes he is in the back of the truck with her (its a crew cab not in the bed of the truck>) and she keeps him busy. Then when he has had enough he goes for the moose antler slice and that keeps him occupied. He was really bad the first trips. He got sick every time and it was rough for awhile but we have been persistent because he is making a 4 hour trip to Pawley's Island with us in early May. Do some shorter trips to fun places will get her used to riding. I learned all of this (except the bean trick) from the members here and it has helped. I hope it helps you as well. :grin2:


----------

